# .



## windrivermaiden (Mar 7, 2007)

I may add a shot of yellow to this tomorrow if I get time and the sun is out. There should be more mountain behind. Plus this image is a bit brighter through the sky than the actual print. Its been a long day. 


Scout- March Field 2006


----------



## terri (Mar 8, 2007)

I kind of like it, as is. I don't think I would have noticed the mountain, as a mountain, per se, until you pointed it out. Yes, it's very muted, so the subject is in this abstract wash of blue.....but I like it!  

Still, it might be fun to see the before and after, should you add the yellow layer. Totally artist's call here.


----------

